# Welchen Durchmesser ser Sattelstütze am Flow?



## Andreas 2905 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,
kann mir von Euch jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze an einem Flow hat?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (13. Januar 2006)

26,8 mm für 2004 
27,2 mm für 2005. Wohl auch 2006.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. Januar 2006)

Andreas hast du ne 30,9er über...halbwegs gut erhalten!?!?

quatschen morgen mal


----------



## balrog (25. Januar 2007)

die frage stellt sich für mein 2006er flow 3.0 auch nochmal! kann mir einer verlässlich sagen ob's 27,2mm sind?? welche größe hat die sattelklemme / der sattelschnellspanner??

danke schon mal für die info!

cu, balrog


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (25. Januar 2007)

balrog schrieb:


> die frage stellt sich für mein 2006er flow 3.0 auch nochmal! kann mir einer verlässlich sagen ob's 27,2mm sind?? welche größe hat die sattelklemme / der sattelschnellspanner??
> 
> danke schon mal für die info!
> 
> cu, balrog





Ja, 27,2 passt! Die Schelle ist 31,8 (manchmal steht auch 32,0 drauf)


----------



## balrog (25. Januar 2007)

danke!!

cu, balrog


----------

